#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Distillation operation by kister

## KARTHIKVP29

Hi friends ,.....



Am in need *DISTILLATION OPERATION  & DISTILLATION DESIGN by HENRY* *KISTER,*,,,,, The link which was provided in one of the previous threads doesn't exists now...... PL some one hep me.... I need this books very urgently...



*Thanks in advance*See More: Distillation operation by kister

----------


## JuanCat

i got it, i'm uploading it in rapidshare

----------


## JuanCat

ok, i'm sorry it took that long,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JuanCat

here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## KARTHIKVP29

Thanks man

----------


## batoushinden

thank you Z^^z

----------


## 02164

Dear All,

Could anybody please share this book again. 
The link is dead and i am in need of this book.

If the pdf file can be mailed, please do so to mohanakumaran.t@gmail.com

Thanks in advance,
02164

----------


## jcuesta

the file is deleted. Can you upload again please

----------


## funkkkky

plz i wanna this file again plz am in need to this file thank you

----------


## 02164

For everyone who wanted this book,
it can be found at the link mentioned below

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jcuesta

Thank you

----------


## Howard Yang

Dear 02164,
Good job! thank you so much!
It is greatly appreciated if you can provide the possword for this protected pdf file.

Cheers

----------


## gabmaker

Hi....


I was trying to dwnld the book with the help of given link but could not do so......The file has been deleted due to inactivity for long perid.
Can you upload again this file?

Thanks & Regard,
NikhilSee More: Distillation operation by kister

----------


## funkkkky

can you share again plz link period ended

----------


## telemaco

02164, thank you very much!

----------


## rvkumar61

The book is available in the following link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

